# The book is not in the bag.



## Maushii

안녕하세요!
I have just started learning Korean, and I have a question- how do I say such a sentence "The book is not in the bag"?
I have two ideas:
1. 책이 가방에 잆어요
2. 책이 가방 안에 잆어요

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mink-shin

Hi, Maushii.

Welcome to 한국어 forum.

I would be happy with both versions if you would correct '잆어요'.
책이 가방에 없어요.
책이 가방 안에 없어요.

I think I see what the question you have is.

*'에'* itself doesn't mean 'in'.

But in this case, we understand '에' as 'in'. I don't think others would understand differently from me.


> 책이 가방에 없어요.


----------



## Maushii

mink-shin said:


> Hi, Maushii.
> 
> Welcome to 한국어 forum.
> 
> I would be happy with both versions if you would correct '잆어요'.
> 책이 가방에 없어요.
> 책이 가방 안에 없어요.
> 
> I think I see what the question you have is.
> 
> *'에'* itself doesn't mean 'in'.
> 
> But in this case, we understand '에' as 'in'. I don't think others would understand differently from me.



Thank you very much, mink-shin! 

Yes, 에 is not totally clear to me, 세종 book is a bit confusing. We were told that 에 is for places and time, and at the moment we are only practicing sentences  like 집에 가요.
And I totally missed that mistake with 없타.
Thanks again


----------



## mink-shin

You're welcome, Maushii.



Maushii said:


> And I totally missed that mistake with *없다*.


없다 is correct.


----------



## Maushii

mink-shin said:


> You're welcome, Maushii.
> 
> 
> 없다 is correct.


Now this is embarrassing 
감사합니다


----------



## mink-shin

I apologize for embarrassing you, Maushii. I didn't mean it.


----------



## Maushii

mink-shin said:


> I apologize for embarrassing you, Maushii; I didn't mean it.


No, don't apologize! The situation is embarrassing and it is silly of me to do such mistakes, but I'm not really embarrassed at all and wrote that as a joke.


----------



## mink-shin

Maushii said:


> No, don't apologize! The situation is embarrassing and it is silly of me to do such mistakes, but I'm not really embarrassed at all and wrote that as a joke.






Maushii said:


> Yes, 에 is not totally clear to me, 세종 book is a bit confusing. We were told that 에 is for places and time, and at the moment we are only practicing sentences like 집에 가요.


I've been thinking how to explain this problem. Having searched '에' in Korean dictionary, I've found 16 meanings of the word. It would be very hard if I tried to teach you how the meaning of '에' varies with context. By the way, it is true that '에' is for places and time. But in some context, it doesn't mean the general meaning you've learnt. So I recommend you learn many Korean sentences in many contexts and ask questions whenever you have troubles with Korean. I think there are many good people in this forum.


----------



## Maushii

mink-shin said:


> I've been thinking how to explain this problem. Having searched '에' in Korean dictionary, I've found 16 meanings of the word. It would be very hard if I tried to teach you how the meaning of '에' varies with context. By the way, it is true that '에' is for places and time. But in some context, it doesn't mean the general meaning you've learnt. So I recommend you learn many Korean sentences in many contexts and ask questions whenever you have troubles with Korean. I think there are many good people in this forum.



Wow, that's quiet a lot. Yes, I suppose I'll be learning the meanings as I encounter examples of the usage of that particle. Being only a beginner it might be counter productive. 
Yes, Wordreference forum is great!


----------



## mink-shin

I hope your Korean keeps getting better.


----------



## Maushii

I hope so too


----------

